

The "S" Stands for "Simple" - mccutchen
http://wanderingbarque.com/nonintersecting/2006/11/15/the-s-stands-for-simple/

======
mccutchen
This is old, but I thought it was great. I'm just glad suds exists
(<https://fedorahosted.org/suds/>) for when I do have to deal with SOAP
(Amazon's Fulfillment Web Services, primarily).

